# Cyphotilapia gibberosa (Mikula)



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Took a few more pics the past week. I added the beta male back into the colony and the alpha and beta have been establishing who the boss is. My alpha (Nyatzi) has retained the role off alpha and my Beta (Tau) is still beta  Here's a few pics of the boys testing each other....

Nyatzi chasing Tau through the tunnel









Tau (left) and Nyatzi (right)



























And a nice shot of one of the females that decide to pose for me


----------



## Bertz (Dec 7, 2011)

Truly Beautiful.........Nice Job raising them.
You and fmueller inspire me.


----------



## jimithing (Dec 22, 2012)

Very nice fronts! What kind of rockwork is that? I like it, looks really natural.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Bertz said:


> Truly Beautiful.........Nice Job raising them.
> You and fmueller inspire me.


Thank you 

Frank's tanks inspire me as well.

Russ


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

jimithing said:


> Very nice fronts! What kind of rockwork is that? I like it, looks really natural.


Thank you 

Those rocks are called "Arkansas Field Stone."

Russ


----------



## Mr Mbuna (Nov 16, 2007)

Those are beauties Razzo; WC I assume? Any chance of a whole tank shot?


----------



## [email protected]@n (Aug 28, 2012)

you always torture me with your pics. I cannot wait till you get a spawn. I have an 8 footer just waiting for some Mikula.


----------



## Ron R. (Oct 21, 2003)

Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks guys. I'll work on that full tank pic.

Basest man, I think I have solved the problem with the spawn. The next two females to spawn soon will most likely be a bust but the next round for all the girls should be back to their normal. They produced 600+ fry the past couple seasons. Hopefully we will be back on track.

Russ


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Mr Mbuna said:


> Those are beauties Razzo; WC I assume? Any chance of a whole tank shot?


Hey Mr Mbuna,

Thank you 

Yes, this group is wild. Here's that FTS of the 240 gallon Mikula tank...


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Most of my pics have been of Nyatzi (alpha). Thought I'd start posting a few of the rest of the group.

First up is "Grumpy" I have not given her a Setswna name yet... it takes me a while to name them all 

She has earned the name Grumpy :lol:


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

This girl is shy. She is a beaut. I am thinking about naming her "Leborni?"

She should be spawning soon.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

This is "Lil Blue" working on her name. She is one of my two smallest females. She is a poser....


----------



## jimithing (Dec 22, 2012)

Really cool fish and great pictures. Is all the rock in your tank the Arkansas field stone or just the stuff on the left? I found a place locally that carries it and am going to get some for my tank. I really like the rocks on the left side of your tank.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

jimithing said:


> Really cool fish and great pictures. Is all the rock in your tank the Arkansas field stone or just the stuff on the left? I found a place locally that carries it and am going to get some for my tank. I really like the rocks on the left side of your tank.


The one's on the left and the right are Arkansas Field Stone. I really like them too. Next week I will be looking for some more. Eventually, I want to replace the center pile with AFS.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Continuing on with the girls, this is Big Blue. She is huge (8") and she likes to eat :lol:


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

This is "Lil White" and she is the least dominant fish in the tank and she is my most shy.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

And last, but not least is my beta male Tau... he is a little tattered from challenging Nyatzi recently


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Nyatzi with one of my A. calvus BCWP behind him.

Hope you all enjoyed the photos


----------

